# 2 1/2 yr old complaining of pain in penis!



## bellydancersnightc (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a 2 1/2 year old with uncircumcised penis who started complaining of pain there this morning. I checked it and there is no redness and nothing I can see that would help me understand what is going on. I gently pushed on his stomach to see if that was what was hurting and it wasn't. Unfortunately I am dealing with medical people (military) here in Germany who are not experienced and are ignorant about the uncircumcised penis. For about an hour every 5 or 10 minutes my toddler would stop whatever he was doing and cry telling me his penis hurts and he needs medicine etc. I have two boys 364 days apart and I watch over them very carefully so I'm certain he didn't hurt this area falling or something. My whole little family is near the end of having had the Flu for a month and because my boys noses have been running for so long and it isn't allergies I finally gave in and started Amoxicillin this morning. We normally only use homeopathic remedies and we are a very healthy family. Do you think the antibiotic would be linked to his pain? I was and still am giving my boys Sambucol which I feel much better about than an antibiotic. Anyway, we are overtired here so I finally laid my toddler down for a nap and I've been listening for him to cry in pain like he was but he has gone to sleep. Any ideas or suggestions? I'm not sure what I'm going to do if he wakes up in pain. I think my only option is the German emergency room since I can't get an appointment at the clinic but I'd almost prefer that because at least they are familiar with uncircumcised boys. Thanks!


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellydancersnightc* 
I have a 2 1/2 year old with uncircumcised penis who started complaining of pain there this morning. I checked it and there is no redness and nothing I can see that would help me understand what is going on. I gently pushed on his stomach to see if that was what was hurting and it wasn't. Unfortunately I am dealing with medical people (military) here in Germany who are not experienced and are ignorant about the uncircumcised penis. For about an hour every 5 or 10 minutes my toddler would stop whatever he was doing and cry telling me his penis hurts and he needs medicine etc. I have two boys 364 days apart and I watch over them very carefully so I'm certain he didn't hurt this area falling or something. My whole little family is near the end of having had the Flu for a month and because my boys noses have been running for so long and it isn't allergies I finally gave in and started Amoxicillin this morning. We normally only use homeopathic remedies and we are a very healthy family. Do you think the antibiotic would be linked to his pain? I was and still am giving my boys Sambucol which I feel much better about than an antibiotic. Anyway, we are overtired here so I finally laid my toddler down for a nap and I've been listening for him to cry in pain like he was but he has gone to sleep. Any ideas or suggestions? I'm not sure what I'm going to do if he wakes up in pain. I think my only option is the German emergency room since I can't get an appointment at the clinic but I'd almost prefer that because at least they are familiar with uncircumcised boys. Thanks!

So far the things you describe sound like the foreskin is separating from the glands. This happens in different ways and at different rates for different boys so it is possible that you may have not noticed it occurring in your other two boys. This process may or may not include soreness and some discomfort along with possible discharge of smegma. Any soreness or discomfort should abate within 24 to 48 hours and may reoccur from time to time as the separation process doesn't always occur in one go. Different sections may free themselves at different times (This is in part how the multiple infection myth got started and persists).

A warm bath is a good idea and usually helps. There is usually a recent thread (with substantial content) that discusses this issue such as this thread , this thread, and this thread. Follow some of the links provided in those threads and there will also be a few other posters who might be able to provide more details. Dr. Fleiss's article also discusses it further.

Hope this helps. Keep us posted we are here to help out.


----------



## GouGou (Jan 1, 2007)

I just went through this and hope that I can provide you with some support.

I agree that, if need be, the German ER will probably be a better option. I shudder at the thought of taking him to an American Military Medical clinic.

I found what helped was warm sitzbaths with baking soda, and a lot of diaper/underpants free time. Like that you can observe what his urine stream is doing.

The "acute" phase of my son's issue resolved within about 48 hours. His penis continued to look a little puffy on the third day, but today he is back to normal.

I'm sure other moms and dads who post here and who have more experience and expertise than I do will be of greater help than I.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Maggy


----------



## bellydancersnightc (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Guys! You eased my mind a lot







I knew a good deal about this subject but had not read about the separation process and possible pain. I really hope that's what this is. I just put him to bed and he had been whimpering every 5 to 20 minutes all day when the pain would come and usually lasted for a minute or two. *Still rather anxious about it.* There is no redness or swelling on or around his penis so I don't know what to think. However he definitely told me the pain was in that area and would grab his crotch when the pain would come. [Oh, and I would never let the people in the military clinic touch this area since they have no experience. Thankfully we hardly ever need to go. I'll be looking for a pediatrician who isn't ignorant when we return to the States (Atlanta).]


----------



## tschooley (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got back from the doctors office with my 2 year old whom is not circumcised as well. They were thinking it was an urinary tract infection but after testing it was not. It ended up being a yeast infection in the tip of his penis. They prescribed anti fungal cream to kill the yeast. Since your 2 yr old has been on antibiotics and that is associated with yeast it is very possible that could be the cause of his discomfort. My child have very little redness. Not even enough to say it was red. Hope this helps.


----------

